# 2004 Chevy 2500 HD



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

My truck from time to time resets the clock by iteself when I turn it on. All my presets for the radio stay the same. Has anyone else had this problem or know how to solve it?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got 2 2500HD's (2002 & 2007) and have never had that prob.


----------

